# A Good E-Book Reader



## Eoghan (Mar 27, 2008)

I am looking for a good e-book reader. One I can take into church, OK stop laughing I wont hide it under the pew. No I would like one with the NASV Bible and a good search function. I am afraid I like to read what is being preached on and search back and forward for other texts.

I did consider taking in Young's AnalyticaL concordance with Hebrew and Greek appendix or my laptop with the NIV installed but thought something like a Franklin or Kindle would be more "discrete".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a kindle. Here is the only warning you need. You risk becoming a readaholic. I have TRIPLED the number of books I have read compared to how much I read before. I love the way you can sample a chapter of a book before you buy.

I will say that an old school Bible is better for flipping around in until you get used to how the ebook works.


I didn't put the ESV on mine because I could download RSV for 99 cents. I am waiting to see if the Literary ESV becomes available on Kindle. 
I downloaded a ton of John Knox stuff free from WOWIO.com and somewhere I got a bunch of Jonathan Edwards stuff free. 
I sampled the new Tim Keller book The Reason For God, now I want that.

Look in google blogs for "ebooks" and you can get a lot of bias and unbiased comparisons of the different ebooks out there.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2008)

Does the Kindle read pdf files?


----------



## danmpem (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the competition to come around before I buy an e-book reader. The Kindle just isn't quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 27, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Does the Kindle read pdf files?




NO 
you have to convert the pdf files using mobireader or something.
SWEEEEEEEEEEET flag there in your avatar spot


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/what-s-good-portable-pdf-reader-26704/


----------



## Nebrexan (Mar 27, 2008)

Perhaps a PDA or mobile phone with Bible-reading software? I'm pleased with my Palm Tungsten|C with PalmReader for e-books, Plucker for fetching Web pages for later reading, and Documents To Go for reading PDF files.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/what-s-good-portable-pdf-reader-26704/



Cool! Thanks!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2008)

Richard King said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEET flag there in your avatar spot







I thought so.

 "Hoorah for the Bonnie Blue Flag that bears a single star!"


----------



## brymaes (Mar 27, 2008)

Nebrexan said:


> Perhaps a PDA or mobile phone with Bible-reading software? I'm pleased with my Palm Tungsten|C with PalmReader for e-books, Plucker for fetching Web pages for later reading, and Documents To Go for reading PDF files.


Adobe also has a version of Reader for Palm OS.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 27, 2008)

I use a Treo 700w with a 2GB SD chip. Hebrew, Greek, theology books, commentaries, dictionaries, complete works of Spurgeon, you name it. Internet access (I even posted on PB this morning during a boring meeting at work), email, datebook, cell phone, AND Microsoft Mobile OS.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 28, 2008)

Franklin EBM 900 looks good at $100/£50 imported to UK. Anyone got experience of this one?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 28, 2008)

Not easy to get the Kindle right now:



> Availability: Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
> 
> Kindle Availability
> Due to heavy customer demand, Kindle is temporarily sold out. We are working hard to manufacture Kindles as quickly as possible and are prioritizing orders on a first come, first served basis. Please ORDER KINDLE NOW to reserve your place in line. We will keep you informed by email as we get more precise delivery dates. Note that Kindles cannot currently be sold or shipped to customers living outside of the U.S.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got a Pocket PC (Windows Mobile 5) with several different e-book readers. Adobe used to have an ebook reader for the PPC, but stopped developing it after the PPC2003 OS. I've found a third part pdf reader that will let you switch to text-only view, and that's a reasonable compromise. But it will not read Adobe ebooks, only .pdf documents.

Other than pdf, I can read palm ebooks with eReader, Mobipocket reader, a .chm reader (good of technical books), .lit using Microsoft Reader and the Fictionwise's reader, Pocket eSword (for bibles), and iSilo for some palm ebooks. There is not one single ebook reader that will cover all (or even most) of the ebook formats. And Adobe ebooks are not supported. 

The Fictionwise reader does the best at reading mutiple formats (.lit, .doc, .html, .txt) but has trouble with large books. It's a little unstable and it sometimes looses my place. But it's still the main reader I use.


----------

